# CRS Grading/Marking Chart



## Otto72 (19 Jul 2012)

Found this and thought it may be helpful to some of you


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (19 Jul 2012)

*Re: CRS Marking Chart*

The one at the bottom left and second bottom right are I believe are referred to a 'Flower head'. 

Either that or Im talking balls


----------



## Otto72 (19 Jul 2012)

*Re: CRS Marking Chart*

I think your right Whitey   



			
				Planetinverts said:
			
		

> Mosura "Flower": A Flower-like pattern on the side of the head of a SSS Grade Mosura. Exactly where the "flower" term originated from is unknown as it does not seem to resemble a flower too much. Found in SSS Grade







Here's some other charts I just found too.









Check this out too, I love this one, like a regular CRS but in reverse colour. Apparantly it's a Wine Red 1-2 Band


----------

